

Offer HN : Is there anything I can make for you? - anujkk

Hi!<p>I'm taking a week off from my regular work. I wish to utilize this time to make something useful and learn something new in the process.<p>Is there anything I can make for you? You don't need to pay anything. Ideally, I wouldn't like it to be a regular CRUD app.<p>I am comfortable working in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, C, Python, PHP, Django, Flask, CodeIgniter but I am ready to learn and do it in any technology if feasible.<p>My email is in my profile.
======
ekyo777
I won't tell you what to do, but I'd like to point out some things you might
want to learn:

D - <http://dlang.org/> Vibe.D - <http://vibed.org/> Diet templates -
<http://vibed.org/templates>

Haskell - <http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell>

nodejs - <http://nodejs.org/> coffeescript - <http://coffeescript.org/>

emacs - <http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/>

------
tstegart
We need a change made to some open source software we use, but it would be
Objective-C/iOS coding. Interested?

~~~
nodemaker
Just out of curiosity what change to what open source software were you
looking for?

~~~
tstegart
We're looking to make a change to Baker (<https://github.com/simbul/baker>) an
open source tool for publishing books and magazines on the iPad. Its a hybrid
app, so it allows people to create their magazine or book in HTML/CSS and then
wraps it up into an app. Its pretty sweet actually, the people behind it do a
really great job. The limitation we're trying to get around is that you can
only include one issue (or book) inside your app binary, and any additional
ones need to be downloaded at a later date. We'd like to be able to include
multiple issues of our magazine up front, since the issues are small and it
will save us the cost of setting up a server (at least for a bit). Plus the
user won't have to be connected to the internet to get more issues, which is a
nice feature of people are traveling, on a plane, etc.

------
rman666
Sudo make me a sandwich

~~~
yolesaber
User is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.

